# Dress and deportment... continued



## muskrat89 (18 Sep 2004)

NOT slamming the US Military... Rather, a reminder to check yourself over, before going on National TV   :


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Sep 2004)

Delicious!


----------



## NavyGrunt (18 Sep 2004)

Oh my......thats an embarrasing mistake. Thank god John Q opublic wont pick up on that. ;D


----------



## D-n-A (18 Sep 2004)

Thats an embarrassing mistake, an he's a Lt Col too.


----------



## Scott (19 Sep 2004)

Remember our beloved former PM with the Kevlar Helmet on backwards?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (19 Sep 2004)

Thats so perfect, there's really nothing else to add is there?


----------



## pegged (22 Sep 2004)

Know where I can find a pic of that scott? Heh..


----------



## Scott (22 Sep 2004)

Can't help you with the pic, but it must have been archived somewhere, it made national news.


----------



## SEB123 (22 Sep 2004)

LOL


----------



## para paramedic (23 Sep 2004)

Looking for this photo?

 ;D


----------



## SEB123 (23 Sep 2004)

We elected that,LOL


----------



## Matt_Fisher (24 Sep 2004)

That picture of Chretien speaks volumes...


----------



## chrisf (24 Sep 2004)

That a reporter was quick enough to catch him? That no one thought to tell him it was on backwards?


----------



## CdnGalaGal (24 Sep 2004)

*shakes head and groans* Jean....

LOL, reminds me of some funny times on courses... Like when Pte **** forgot his beret... He ALMOST made it the entire morning without getting caught... And the time on basic when I forgot to put my epaulettes on my uniform (yes, you can say it... CLUSTERF**K)

Heh...


----------



## Acorn (25 Sep 2004)

More a reflection on you than on him.

Acorn


----------



## pbi (26 Sep 2004)

Here in CJTF76 HQ I was having a laugh with some US Army guys about that Air Force LCol: they thought it was hilarious. However, as a rule the US Army is far stricter on dress and deportment than we are: Soldiers are generally very sharply turnbed out, but the conduct rules here at Bagram are MUCH stricter than anything I have seen on a Canadian deployment. I am not sure Canadians would tolerate them. Cheers.


----------

